# Yellow Lab with mixed bag.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Heres a pic of our Yellow Lab named Cody(after WY) with a mixed bag that my oldest son Jeremiah took on the last day of the waterfowl season. The pic was taken in the river bottom of the French Broad River....only flat land in the county. Ducks Unlimited has posted it in the Tennessee section.....best dang retriever I have ever owned. We live dead center in between the Mississippi Flyway and the Atlantic Flyway so were not just exactly runover with waterfowl.....our ducks are either lost or came for a view of the mountains ;0). We love waterfowling and I have had some grand days this season hunting with my two sons. Don't get to busy for family time.

Tennessee: Ducks Unlimited

Regards, Mike


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

He looks like a dedicated hunter!!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, Great pics. Surprised to see that the greenwings are still there. I used to kayak down the French Broad south of Asheville in days gone by. Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Mike. Yeah those teal and wood ducks hung around all season.....strange..we had lots of redheads and gadwalls this year too along with the usual mallards.... and canadas out the ying yang. I bet waterfowling in ND is unreal....and for that matter I hear along coastal VA is pretty special. Know Asheville well...my people came from over in that country. Saw a segment on Williston on CNBC the other night.....wild whats going on up there.....I'd say a man could get rich quick if he went up there and opened a Hooters! 8~) ......whatcha think??

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep. West of the Misssouri is pretty wild. Not enough housing and really great paying jobs. There have been a lot of instant millionaires in that country. The hunting this year was fantastic and my kids and me had a ball. Didn't do much with the geese in ND but did well with them in Va. WE are going in the morning. The ducks never really got here in Va. this year. I heard that they were lots north of us but just not here.


----------

